# passat engine question



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 2003 b5.5 passat with a 2.8l v6 that I am parting out. There is a guy on the tex that just blew his motor in his 2003 passat v6. question is: what all will he need from me to make my motor work in his car? Obviously he will need my motor, but will he also need my ecu, instrument cluster, steering column and ignition and my keys. Question has come up as I know a lot of these cars have immobilizer units. Also if there is anything else I am forgetting feel free to let me know.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Should be able to sway just the motor.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

ok awesome thanks for the answer. If the car has immobilizer that wont affect it?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

As long as you are swapping like for like, there will not be issues. The immobilizer will not come into play as it will only see the same engine.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

awesome thanks guys making this a lot easier


----------

